# burton bullet or burton clash?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

i am buying my first board and both of these boards are going for 150-175 right now, i hear they are both great beginning all mountain boards, what do you guys think? or have any other recommendations?

also i am a beginner around 5'7 147 lbs

should i go with a 151 or a 155? mainly only going to be riding at groomed resorts


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the Bullet is a wide only model, unless you have big feet youd be better off with the clash.

Good learner boards, but depending how fast you progress you may outgrow it fairly fast. Altho for that price its not gonna break anyones bank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

i'd go with the 151


----------



## ready2shred (Feb 1, 2010)

my first board was a bullet and i hated it after a year. the stance is set waaaaayyyy back and it has a fish-like powder board shape. i have a thing about symmetry though so i like twin tip boards. it was good for learning on but if you progress quickly and plan on going into the park....dont get it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

My first board was a Bullet and I'm just getting a new one this year after five seasons on the Bullet. I have nothing to compare it to, but really loved it and plan to keep it around. I think it was a good learner's board and definitely suited to all mountain. Not a park/jib board. It's super stable - almost zero chatter at high speeds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the replies

what are your opinions on the flow merc compared to these 2 ?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

ready2shred said:


> my first board was a bullet and i hated it after a year. the stance is set waaaaayyyy back and it has a fish-like powder board shape. i have a thing about symmetry though so i like twin tip boards. it was good for learning on but if you progress quickly and plan on going into the park....dont get it.


Either you got some majorly defective board or you're talking about something else. My housemates bullet is not even close to how you've described it.


----------



## ready2shred (Feb 1, 2010)

Reede said:


> Either you got some majorly defective board or you're talking about something else. My housemates bullet is not even close to how you've described it.


hahaha yea i should have mentioned that this was in 2003 or 2004 so the bullets probably changed since then. however i just looked at the specs for the new one on the burton website and its still a directional board which means the stance will be set back a little. the nose is also still slightly wider than the tail so what i said is not totally incorrect. on this years 154 bullet the nose width is 303.1mm and the tail is 298.1mm.


----------



## ready2shred (Feb 1, 2010)

caliplaya209 said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> what are your opinions on the flow merc compared to these 2 ?


i have a new found love for flow. i bought a flow quantum last month and it is by far the best board i have owned so far. flow makes a good product. go to The House Board Shops youtube page and you can watch a review on the bullet, clash, and merc. he tells you all about them. just search them in the uploads.

YouTube - thehouseboardshop's Channel


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

I just bought my first setup. The Clash and Bullet were up for consideration, as was the Flow Merc, Nitro Volume, Forum Image, Forum Nugget and Flow Strike. (I'm looking to just learn to ride and cruise around, no park stuff.) With the 50% off sale, I decided on the Burton Deuce after numerous shopping cart edits from waffling back and forth, and a lot of research. It bought me the most board-technology for my budget. The sale at Sierra is over, but I think dogfunk.com has it for 50% off as well.

FWIW...YMMV


----------

